
Chipotle to test burrito delivery by drone - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/08/chipotle-to-test-burrito-delivery-by-drone-with-project-wing-at-virginia-tech/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
brink
Now e-coli is raining from the sky! :D Seriously though, I really hope drone
delivery takes off. If I could get random things that I need delivered to my
house in under 30 minutes by a little flying robot, that would just be so neat
and convenient. At least, until it gets stuck in the neighbor's tree on the
way to my house.

------
new_hackers
Perhaps they should test delivery by truck?

